# SARS



## 22921 (Aug 24, 2006)

What is SARS?Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is a respiratory illness that has recently been reported in Asia, North America and Europe. In the U.S., cases of SARS have been reported primarily among people who traveled to affected areas. A small number of other people have gotten sick after being in close contact with a SARS patient. At this time, there is no evidence that SARS is spreading in the United States.What are the symptoms of SARS?The incubation period for SARS is typically two to seven days; however, isolated reports have suggested an incubation period as long as 10 days.The illness usually begins with a fever (measured temperature greater than 100.4 degrees F or 38.0 degrees C). The fever is sometimes associated with chills or other symptoms, including headache, general feeling of discomfort and body aches. Some people also experience mild respiratory symptoms at the outset.After two to seven days, SARS patients may develop a dry, nonproductive cough and have trouble breathing. In 10 percent to 20 percent of cases, patients will require mechanical ventilation.How does SARS spread?The primary way that SARS appears to spread is through close person-to-person contact. Most cases of SARS have involved people who cared for or lived with someone with SARS, or had direct contact with infectious material (for example, respiratory secretions) from a person who has SARS. Potential ways in which SARS can be spread include touching the skin of other people or objects that are contaminated with infectious droplets and then touching your eye(s), nose or mouth. This can happen when someone who is sick with SARS coughs or sneezes droplets onto themselves, other people or nearby surfaces. In general, viruses such as coronaviruses do not last a long time in the environment. It is uncertain how long the newly discovered coronavirus associated with SARS can survive in the environment. In one preliminary study, researchers in Hong Kong found that both dried and liquid samples of the new coronavirus survived as long as 24 hours in the environment. Additional studies are under way to examine this important question.It also is possible that SARS can be spread more broadly through the air or in other ways that are currently not known.What if I think I have SARS?People with symptoms of SARS (fever greater than 100.4 degrees F or 38.0 degrees C accompanied by a cough and/or difficulty breathing) should consult a health-care provider. Call ahead of time to alert your provider or hospital so they can be ready for you. To help the health-care provider make a diagnosis, tell them about any recent travel to places where SARS has been reported or whether there was contact with someone who had these symptoms.No test is available yet for SARS. However, the CDC, in collaboration with WHO and other laboratories, has developed two research tests that appear to be very promising in detecting antibodies to the new coronavirus. The CDC is working to refine and share this testing capability as soon as possible with laboratories across the United States and internationally.How is SARS treated?At present, the most efficacious treatment regimen is unknown. The CDC currently recommends that patients with SARS receive the same treatment that would be used for any patient with serious community-acquired atypical pneumonia of unknown cause. In several locations, therapy has included antivirals such as oseltamivir or ribavirin. Steroids also have been given orally or intravenously to patients, in combination with ribavirin and other antimicrobials.Who is at risk for SARS?Cases of SARS continue to be reported mainly among people who have had direct close contact with an infected person, such as those sharing a household with a SARS patient and health-care workers who did not use infection-control procedures while taking care of a SARS patient. In the United States, there is no indication of community spread at this time. The CDC continues to monitor this situation very closely.What causes SARS?Scientists at the CDC and other laboratories have detected a previously unrecognized coronavirus in patients with SARS. The new coronavirus is the leading hypothesis for the cause of SARS, however, other viruses are still under investigation as potential causes.What is the mortality rate for SARS?As of May 28, 2003, a total of 745 SARS-related deaths -- 8 percent of all cases of SARS -- had been reported worldwide.Could SARS be related to terrorism?Information currently available about SARS indicates that people who appear to be most at risk are either health-care workers taking care of sick people or family members or household contacts of those who are infected with SARS. That pattern of transmission is what would typically be expected in a contagious respiratory or flu-like illness.Is it safe to travel?At this time there are no travel restrictions in place that are directly related to SARS. However, a CDC travel advisory recommends that individuals who are planning nonessential travel to regions where the CDC has issued travel alerts and advisories may wish to postpone their trip until further notice. The CDC has also issued a travel alert for Singapore to recommend that U.S. travelers observe precautions to safeguard their health. On May 22, 2003, Health Canada reported a new hospital-based cluster of probable and suspect SARS cases. CDC has therefore reissued a travel alert for Toronto. Visit the Travelers' Health Website for more information about the CDC's advice to travelers.


----------

